# XM to Provide Advanced Weather Service



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio and Weather Works announced the introduction of an advanced weather service to deliver real-time, detailed, graphical weather data to mobile users in the marine, aviation and emergency management markets.

This new service will utilize Weather Works' patented "Storm Cell Identification & Tracking" technology, together with its real-time NEXRAD Radar, as currently provided to hundreds of TV stations with a viewing audience of more than 200 million across the United States.

Companies who have entered agreements to deliver the advanced weather service include:

*Garmin, a provider of GPS navigation and information products, will introduce this service, in conjunction with XM's 101-channel satellite radio service, on marine products currently under development, and on aviation products commencing with the recently-announced G1000 integrated cockpit avionics suite.

*Heads Up Technologies, a aviation digital audio and integrated systems specialist, will offer this service on their XM Audio/Data Receiver Platform, designed for integration with an extensive range of aviation display systems, including electronic flight bag (EFB) and multi-function display (MFD) products.

*LiveTV, a provider of real-time entertainment and information services to commercial aviation, developed an affordable turn-key graphical weather service offering specifically for commercial airlines.

*Weather Works themselves will provide the hardware solutions which deliver specific service offerings directly to the emergency management community, substantially

From SkyRetailer (Used with Permission)


----------

